
'Indian' or 'Native American'? (2019) - Tomte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh88fVP2FWQ
======
loons2
Having lived on several reservations myself, I can confirm. Indians' first
preference is to be called by their clan or tribe. When those are not known,
Indian is the preferred term.

~~~
downerending
Note also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haskell_Indian_Nations_Univers...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haskell_Indian_Nations_University)

